# Is lime powder poisonous?



## Lilito54 (Aug 24, 2008)

A couple of months ago somebody threw what looked like rat poison on the street, there were a couple of dead pigeons. After wasting 3 hours on the phone with authorities, and going nowhere, I decided to talk to bird friendly neighbors (after picking up any visible poison) and somehow the deaths stopped. Last weekend somebody threw 2 dismembered pigeons in the same area (two buildings down where I live). There was no blood (as if dismembered when already dead), it was a horror to see. Somebody else put the pieces in a bag and hanged it on the fence of a couple that hates pigeons (did they see them doing it?) 
Today there was a white powder in front of the home of the same pigeon haters. After wasting 2 hours with the Dep. of Health, somebody finally said I have the right to ask these people what the power was, especially because I walk my dog a few times a day. The guy told me it is lime for the "tree" in front of his property and that I did not have to worry about my dog's health. 
Is lime powder poisonous for the birds? These couple of pigeon haters are both biochemists.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*This kind is...*

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002773.htm


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

You are talking to the wrong people, you should be talking to the police.

Dismembering animals, pigeons included is a crime. Also since they admit the white powder and it appears to be related to birds deaths, it is certainly not the kind of lime that would be used for gardens. Chlorinated lime is used for bleach and it is highly poisonous. Distributing poisons is also a crime.


----------

